# can you're cam phone do this



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I didnt know mine could till about 2 weeks ago


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

what phone you got


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

epic from sprint


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

oh thats raw i wish the iphone had that


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well whats bad is that i got the phone in like october and just figured out it does that about a week ago lmao you might could get an app that does it


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmm ever thought of reading the manual


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't be harsh Big D, guys don't read manuals. You know that. That's some cool photography for sure.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know. That's why I said that.  

That is really cool! Now you'll always get "THE" picture rather than missing it because of the delay on digital cameras.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a panoramic app for my iPhone it works ok. Not great but...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

mine does panoramic too theres a manual that comes with phones hmmphh i never knew that


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ive got panoramic..and it will take up to five shots at once ,in sequince,i guess u could say


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i have the epic too..didnt know it did that!.thanks


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys crack me up :18:


----------

